# shrimp and snails



## richmond20657 (Jan 6, 2012)

Will shrimp and snails live with my current fish? Tetras,Beta,Pleco,red tail shark,Gourami

Also what kind do best? I am looking for bright colored varieties. 

Is it ok to have them shipped from online sellers and if so recommendations would be helpful

Thank you for any info you can provide.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

richmond20657 said:


> 1. Will shrimp and snails live with my current fish? Tetras,Beta,Pleco,red tail shark,Gourami
> 2. Also what kind do best? I am looking for bright colored varieties.
> 3. Is it ok to have them shipped from online sellers and if so recommendations would be helpful


1. The beta and gourami will make having any smaller shrimp; if the fish get a mind to they will pick on and very likely kill off the majority of any smaller shrimp you put in with them. Any type of snails would be fine though.
2. King Kong shrimp might do good, as would Amano shrimp (though, I'm sure some thing they're kinda drab). For snails, my personal favorites are Nerite snails, though they are harder to find. Nerites need salt water to breed so they won't reproduce like other snails will.
3. You will lose a few during shipping, but in the end it'll be worth it. PM James0816 on this form (one of our resident shrimp breeders) to see if he can shed any more light on the topic. Also, Aquabid is a great place to find good deals on inverts.


----------

